# Sick again



## sulamk (Nov 5, 2011)

Is the Blue Buffalo wht she came home from the breeder on? 
It may be too rich for her also check the ingredients of the premade raw
, perhaps rather give her a chicken wing and slowly introduce other ingredients. My German Shepherd had a similar problem when a pup. I also found adding a probiotic such as natural yoghurt helped you can also get a probiotic powder to add to her food.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Poor girl! I hope you get to the bottom of it and get her back on track. I've head of diet changes causing loose stools, but the blood is worrying. Your vet doesn't sound very tactful. 

Speedy recovery, Sammi!

--Q


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

She was eating a food called 4Health when she first came home, and I slowly introduced the new food after the first week. Maybe it is the food...I believe the protein in the BB is chicken, but i'll check that again. The raw food we just started on is Steve's Real Food, Turducken flavor. 

Yeah, it's the blood that is worrying me too...can a food intolerance cause that?


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Take this with a grain of salt, but when I first got my shih tuz 14 years ago, she had some bloody stool. I took her to the vet and he said, Stress could cause it... he did not seem very concerned. She had gone from a dog pack to an only child, and I was trying to change her pottie habits...who knows. I hope your little pup gets well soon. I would have a few words to say to that lemon of a vet of yours...


----------



## sulamk (Nov 5, 2011)

My GSD also had blood in the stools. This went away on the food change and probiotics. Perhaps you have changed to many things at once duck and turkey can both be very rich and could be upsetting her. I would change my vet or at least ask for a second opinion.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

This could end up being diet related, but with that much vomiting and bloody diahhrea, I'd be getting it checked out. Maybe try a new vet. I would check for coccidia and do a Parvo snap test, just to be on the safe side. Hopefully, it is just dietary, but with puppies every moment wasted could end with tragic results.

Has she had a vaccination lately? Journey reacted to her first shot here with bloody, mucousy poop. Now when she needs one, we give her Benafryl one hour prior to the shot and again that evening.

Do you walk the pup into the vet's or carry her?


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

How old is Sammi?

If you for any reason are not comfortable with this vet, please switch. You should never be made to feel uncomfortable or worry that your vet might not be doing all he or she can do to care for your dog. Your vet is one of the most important partners in your dog's life. A great vet is worth their weight in gold. 

I am very lucky to have two vets working out of the same clinic who I absolutely trust and respect.


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

Sammi is 15 weeks old today. Her first bout with diarrhea, which was exactly three weeks ago, fell between her second and third round of shots. Her third round of shots was given 1 1/2 weeks ago, so I doubt this illness is a reaction to the shots (unless delayed reactions can happen). 

There are two vets in this practice. I really liked the first one Sammi saw at our initial visit, but the second one is younger and clearly not as tactful. She seemed as if she didn't believe that Sammi had a terrible reaction to the Panacur, which caused her to be hyper and agitated like she was on speed, with subsequent diarrhea. I've requsted to see the first vet for our next visit

As for food, we are back to rice, chicken and pumpkin for the time being, and I'm wondering if I should forget about Blue Buffalo and switch her kibble to Fromm 4-Star, since I've read great things about it here. I guess I can just store the Steve's raw food in the deep freezer for a few months until things settle down, and I can try raw again when she is older. I also am heading out to buy some plain yogurt and keeping Sammi on that for a while. Maybe her gut is still inflamed from the first bout of diarrhea??? Everything is confusing and a bit overwhelming to me right now as I'm learning about all of this.

Thanks for your guidance and help, everyone! I appreciate it.


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

Sending thoughts for Sammi's quick recovery


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

How is Sammi? Did they test for parvo? I know she's been getting her vaccines, but it's still possible. 

Any other results?

I hope she's feeling better, there is nothing sadder than a sick poodle.


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

I was also hoping for an update. Hope Sammi is doing better.


----------



## KidWhisperer (Apr 3, 2012)

*Update on Sammi*

Sorry, I've been off my computer for a few days. Sammi has been perfectly fine for the past three days, as if nothing ever happened!!! The vet has ruled out all of the following: hook-, round- and whipworm, parvo, giardia, coccidia and clostridium. I am so glad...the thought that Sammi might have parvo made my knees shake and almost brought me to tears last Tuesday. So she is back on Metronidozole, the chicken and rice plus pumpkin diet, and I've started her on daily probiotics as recommended by her breeder. I am also **very** slowly introducing Fromm Salmon a la Veg, which is a different protein than she's had before (breeder's food was mostly lamb, Steve's raw food was turducken and the Blue Buffalo was chicken). Her stools have been solid since Wednesday, and she is full of energy. 

So...I'm extremely happy that she is better, but in some ways waiting for the other shoe to drop (hoping it won't!!!) Her breeder thought that maybe her gut is still a little inflamed from her first illness 3 weeks ago. We both think she picked up _something _at the hotel we were staying at, which had dog feces and stagnant flood waters everywhere. 

As for the raw, someone suggested I try raw chicken wings to start out with, and I think that's a good idea. In a few months when I know for sure she is fine, I will try again with the raw, as I think it's an excellent diet.

Thanks to all for your helpful advice and links!!! This forum is a lifesaver.


----------



## schpeckie (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks goodness Sammi is feeling better! Always puts a scare in us when our loving pet is sick and don't know what the problem is. Hugs and Kisses from the girls!


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

Very glad to hear Sammi is doing better


----------



## dcyk (Nov 30, 2011)

glad that sammi is better, positive thoughts to his way.

Last time mack had some bloody stools as well. Breeder asked us to give him some deworming med for pups.

Seems like that cleared him up.


----------

